# I have no friends...



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I might have said this before...but I have absolutely no friends. Even if I have someone to talk to a little at a class or something, they don't really become friends. I get ignored a lot, even online. It's just strange to me that I have no friends. It's really like I'm just not good enough. It's as if I dress a little different than others (I probably do, I don't pay attention to what others wear I follow more like fashion-y fancy trends) and that turns people off, or my personality is just not friendly or "canadian" enough and I'm just too foreign...and honestly most of the time I'm at home and don't have enough energy to make friends. But even when I went to highschool I had no friends, just maybe someone to once in a while talk to in class and eat with...I wonder why I'm so undesirable, I don't know. Anyone else?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Darn sorry, I think I posted a topic similar to this about a month ago or some time ago...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Words out of my mouth, except this wasnt always the case with me, its just gotten progressivley worse over the years. I have no one in my life that even knows my middle name outside my family. No one to lean on, no one to talk with. Lifes fucked like that eh?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Me too... I had friends in highschool and early uni. i have been extrememly isolated lately and i think that's why i dont have many friends... BUT i am REALLY working at getting and keeping some new ones and progress is good. it is horrible to be so alone. it's been years...


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

babybowrain said:


> I might have said this before...but I have absolutely no friends. Even if I have someone to talk to a little at a class or something, they don't really become friends. I get ignored a lot, even online. It's just strange to me that I have no friends. It's really like I'm just not good enough. It's as if I dress a little different than others (I probably do, I don't pay attention to what others wear I follow more like fashion-y fancy trends) and that turns people off, or my personality is just not friendly or "canadian" enough and I'm just too foreign...and honestly most of the time I'm at home and don't have enough energy to make friends. But even when I went to highschool I had no friends, just maybe someone to once in a while talk to in class and eat with...I wonder why I'm so undesirable, I don't know. Anyone else?


i have the same problem. i understand. I will be your friend though.
-Zach


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Shit!!! I'm the same. Only one and a half friends. Bugger!
Philos


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry, I know this sucks from personal experience. Maybe youre projecting a vibe that you don't want to interact (again,personal experience). Even though inside youre screaming for someone to notice. There's a fine line. And especially in todays socially inept society it can be really hard to 1)make friends 2) keep friends. I'm sure you're more likeable than you realize, we are our own harshest critics.

Keep this in mind though, that people are attracted to honest, open people. You don't have to be the awesome, clever, stunningly gorgeous,trendy person that is the heroin in pop culture. Just take it easy and be nice or better yet be yourself. Believe me, I have to remind myself about this often cuz I get so hung up on self-esteem issues.

And if that pep talk didn't work, I recommend terrifying yourself for a little bit and trying to join a club of some kind where you can interact with people who have something in common with you. That takes the weight off social situations. Do you go to school?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

yes I do go to school and I've been to clubs but I never made friends...my school is part time with all old people. I mean I chat with people and people chat with me but no friendships. I probably do give off a I don't want to communicate vibe because part of me thinks friendships are overwhelming...I don't know. I've been told I'm too honest and open actually.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I know what you mean about it feeling overwhelming. That anxiety has stopped me from taking the next step in many things, even getting to know people on the forums better.

btw, when I said club I didn't mean like a club that ppl dance and drink at, just so I know were on the same page.lol


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean about a club, like a art club or a book club or something, been to those. I don't know if I want to go to a dance club cause that's where there's drugs and drinking as I know from other people's stories







Does anyone ever make friends on like dating sites, and then have the guys dissappear completley after a few months? I make friends with them and one day they just take me off or don't talk to me anymore.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd be more worried about trying to seek out anonymous ppl online than going to a club because of the possibility that other people are doing drugs and drinking there.lol. It's not like a D.A.R.E. commercial, people will not be pushing drugs and alcohol on you. lol! And if any of them are, others will be like "wtf?". Then again..I don't know what the dance clubs are like near you.haha. Anyway, yea some extracurricular clubs aren't as satisfying but clubs can be found through many different venues other than school-related. BTW,are you the girl who moved from another country?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I'm the girl who moved from another country, was someone talking about me














? It was years ago btw. ten years ish.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh and I did have experience with people who pushed me to do drugs...in school, too. I never did but they kept on trying to convince me the government wants me to do it. Their arguemnets were so confusing.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> Yeah I'm the girl who moved from another country, was someone talking about me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you just wrote about it in another post. I was asking cuz that explains another reason why socializing could be difficult. And those people who tried to get you to do drugs were idiots, and classmates, which explains it.lol


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> No, you just wrote about it in another post. I was asking cuz that explains another reason why socializing could be difficult. And those people who tried to get you to do drugs were idiots, and classmates, which explains it.lol


Yup it could be a reason why socializing is difficult...things are really different from country to country.


----------

